# Interchangeability of attachments



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

I am just looking down the road should be Ford 8N not be worth having its starting problem resolved. I have a number of attachments and would wonder which of these would transfer readily to another Ford model. I have a blade, bush-hog, snow blower, bucket and pallet forks. If I upgraded to a Ford Jubilee, F2000, or F3000 would any of them still compatibly fit? Any experience here?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

VFord8N said:


> I am just looking down the road should be Ford 8N not be worth having its starting problem resolved. I have a number of attachments and would wonder which of these would transfer readily to another Ford model. I have a blade, bush-hog, snow blower, bucket and pallet forks. If I upgraded to a Ford Jubilee, F2000, or F3000 would any of them still compatibly fit? Any experience here?


Yes, everything from an N will fit the later tractors except a buzz saw.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

They probably would fit. The hitch category and the size of the implement would dictate what tractor they would be suitable for. I think you'd be alright with the units you have mentioned. Just keep in mind, the greater the horsepower the more efficient it would be with more robust implements. My back blade that I got for my 8n would be destroyed using it on my 45 HP case.


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the insights on the attachments. I am still in the small horsepower range as they do the job for me. And, yes, most certainly a much larger machine would shred those very easily. Now I know the physical compatibility can be assured. I will keep folks posted on my starting problem saga resolution on my other more appropriately named thread.


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Yer 8n has a cat 1 hitch so anything else with a cat 1 hitch will accept what you have, I have an 8n myself one hard worker............


----------



## Vic Bunn (Jan 21, 2018)

I'll talk about one implement---the snow blower. I have a 9N. It doesn't have a live power takeoff. When using the blower, and the snow gets too much to handle you'll have to disengage the clutch. That stops the tractor and the blower. If you take it out of gear and re-engage the clutch to clear the blower it's a huge strain on it to get it spinning again. I had a blower and broke many a shear bolt when trying to start a blower throat packed full of snow. Consider a tractor with live power takeoff.

Vic


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Vic Bunn said:


> I'll talk about one implement---the snow blower. I have a 9N. It doesn't have a live power takeoff. When using the blower, and the snow gets too much to handle you'll have to disengage the clutch. That stops the tractor and the blower. If you take it out of gear and re-engage the clutch to clear the blower it's a huge strain on it to get it spinning again. I had a blower and broke many a shear bolt when trying to start a blower throat packed full of snow. Consider a tractor with live power takeoff.
> 
> Vic


Wiser words were never spoken.


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

I am fully aware of the real advantages of a live PTO. I got the snowblower with the tractor and realizing the PTO issue have not used it. As one wants to slow down (like nearing the road), to keep the snow moving one has to speed up and this contradiction makes the 8N less useful for snow clearance using the blower.


----------

